# **OVERSTOCK SALE ON HAWK HPS FRONT BRAKE PADS**



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

***Overstock Sale on Hawk HPS Front Brake Pads***











S4 Junkies,


We have a knucklehead working in our warehouse that just so happened to have put an extra "O" on the end of a recent Hawk brake order, thus leaving us a bit overstocked with the HPS (HB538F.760) brake pads. We're currently running a special on these for a limited time with pricing too good to post here on the forums. Please simply IM us for a price quote.
For those not familiar with the Hawk HPS (High Performance Street) Disc Brake Pads, they are world renowned for increasing stopping power on your street legal S4. Increasing the performance of your A4's braking system is easy when you choose Hawk Performance’s HPS braking compound - matching them with either OEM, drilled, or slotted brake discs. The unique Ferro-Carbon formula of Hawk's HPS Brake Pads was developed for street performance using the safety and quality of Aerospace and Motorsports severe-duty friction technology. The HPS (High Performance Street) compound pad offers a higher coefficient of friction over stock brake pads and can provide you 20-40% more stopping power and higher resistance to brake fade than most standard replacement pads. Less fade means you’ll have a highly durable brake pad with less brake dust..
HPS Ferro-Compound Features:
* Low dust 
* Gentle on rotors
* Extended pad life
* Virtually noise-free
* Increased stopping power
* High friction/torque hot or cold
For pricing, please *IM us here through the Vortex* and we'll get back to you with a price shipped to your door. For international inquiries, first read http://www.mjmautohaus.com/international before requesting a pricing and shipping quote. 
For those looking for rotor and brake package containing Hawk HPS Brake Pads, please consult our site first at http://www.mjmautohaus.com before sending an IM or posting here. If you do not see the package you're looking for, ask us here and we'll see what we can do to put it together for you.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: **OVERSTOCK SALE ON HAWK HPS FRONT BRAKE PADS** ([email protected])*

*HOLLY HAWK WANTS YOU TO ROCK HAWK HPS PERFORMANCE BRAKE PADS ON YOUR S4!*


----------



## MOJETTAISBETTA (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: **OVERSTOCK SALE ON HAWK HPS FRONT BRAKE PADS** ([email protected])*

is it too late?
BKM


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: **OVERSTOCK SALE ON HAWK HPS FRONT BRAKE PADS** (MOJETTAISBETTA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MOJETTAISBETTA* »_is it too late?
BKM

It's never too late, mate! Simply IM us with what you're looking for and where you want it shipped to, and we'll getcha taken care of!


----------



## MonkeyBiz (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: **OVERSTOCK SALE ON HAWK HPS FRONT BRAKE PADS** ([email protected])*

PM sent


----------



## chazhallett (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: **OVERSTOCK SALE ON HAWK HPS FRONT BRAKE PADS** ([email protected])*

Hello, if you still have some I would like a quote to [email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: **OVERSTOCK SALE ON HAWK HPS FRONT BRAKE PADS** (chazhallett)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chazhallett* »_Hello, if you still have some I would like a quote to [email protected]

This offer is still good. Please IM us with exactly what you're looking for (i.e. fronts, rears, with rotors, etc).


----------



## ayrula (May 11, 2007)

im sent


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

This offer is still good. PM us for best deals on Hawk HPS Pads for your S7!


----------



## mk1vdubcabby (Mar 24, 2010)

Is it too late for this sale?...Was wondering how much a set would cost for my B6 S4 shipped to 07083?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

Bumpin' this back up for '11! PM us if you're looking for a smokin' deals on Hawk Performance Brake Pads!


----------



## jeisinger (Mar 21, 2008)

*Hawk brake pads*

Could you send me a price for an 04 S4 Front and also back while your at iy.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

jeisinger said:


> Could you send me a price for an 04 S4 Front and also back while your at iy.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jim


Please email us through our site at www.mjmautohaus.com (we're not permitted to post prices here).


----------



## SkipGLI (Jan 22, 2010)

I sent a message Friday morning, early afternoon, and have yet to receive a reply. What kind of pricing are you doing?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

SkipGLI said:


> I sent a message Friday morning, early afternoon, and have yet to receive a reply. What kind of pricing are you doing?


Your PM has been responded to.


----------



## SkipGLI (Jan 22, 2010)

Not to be a total prick here, but your communication is not the best. As specified, I sent a msg 1 week ago inquiring about price pertaining to this ad, with my vehicle info. I had to come here to ask about my un-responded to pm. It was then responded to as which set front, rear, or both? Adfter it was titled B6 S4 Hawk HPS Fronts.

So, I responded to that one stating I was inquiring about the ones as listed, I need the fronts, but would take pricing quote for both sets, or fronts only(as that is all I need).

Yet, I am left with no reply after a few days, and again, have to come bump your thread for service. Perhaps someone should have just sent the quote out originally, or put a price online here and save customers the hassle? 

I have ordered plenty from MJM with an ease, but this PM on vortex here thing just doesn't cut it.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

SkipGLI said:


> Not to be a total prick here, but your communication is not the best. As specified, I sent a msg 1 week ago inquiring about price pertaining to this ad, with my vehicle info. I had to come here to ask about my un-responded to pm. It was then responded to as which set front, rear, or both? Adfter it was titled B6 S4 Hawk HPS Fronts.
> 
> So, I responded to that one stating I was inquiring about the ones as listed, I need the fronts, but would take pricing quote for both sets, or fronts only(as that is all I need).
> 
> ...


Please email us through our site if you need an quicker answer. PMs are checked a few times per week. Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

Click HERE to contact us for great deals on Hawk HPS Pads! Be sure to mention you're from the 'Tex!


----------



## Str8W8 (Oct 12, 2007)

You have a PM...let me know.


----------



## SaiB (Apr 20, 2011)

inbox full


----------



## SaiB (Apr 20, 2011)

I emailed thru the site and no one gets back to me


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

SaiB said:


> I emailed thru the site and no one gets back to me


 Was it the request for the Acura ITR with Audi combo deal? If so, yes, we got it and are working up a quote for all of it now! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*IN THE SOUTH OR CENTRAL TEXAS AREA AND NEED YOUR WARES INSTALLED? 

CALL US FOR AN APPOINTMENT TODAY - 210.DUB.PART (382.7278)*


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

We appreciate the orders thus far and hope everyone is enjoying their goodies. For those of you that have asked questions; we got 'em; we are looking into that for you and will have an answer to your particular inquiry very soon and let us know. We appreciate the patience. For a faster and more streamlined response to questions, we ask that you contact us through the website at http://www.mjmautohaus.com for the quickest response, as we'll soon be shutting our PM function off here on the forums in an effort to streamline all questions on our email box for lightning quick response and better customer service.


----------

